# L mode function Automatic transmission 2018 Cruze ????????



## cnunnink (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello all, I have a 2018 Chevy Cruze LS automatic trans. Hopefully someone can shed some light on what the point of the L mode is on the shifter. The OM says it is Low, but the way they diatribe it isn't low as in high/low gear. It seems more like a manual mode. When I put it in L and select the 6th gear i seems to drive like normal. What i am wondering is if it changes the shifting patterns when in L6 or does it shift and drive like it is in drive except that the auto start stop is turned off? 

Thanks for help


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Depends on your driving habit. 

For me it maintains a higher rpm range. Going to work and home. Normal weekend driving is about the same. 

I only use L5 though. I don't like my car chugging around town at 1200 rpms or lower. Specially with the known piston problem. To which there are a few theories as to why it happens. 

Todays 6 speed runs at lower ranges then yesterdays 3 and 4 speed.

The main reason I use L though. Is for the auto/stop. Heater gets cold and ac gets warm when the engine isn't running. Some of the lights in my area. Are ignorantly very long.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's in essence a gear limiter of sorts.

You can lock it out of the higher gears if you wish, or use it for engine braking downhill.

Mine gets a lot of use in stop-and-go traffic to turn off auto start/stop and keep it from gear hunting in the 20-30 MPH range.

It annoys me that it drops to 4 at hwy speed when all I really want is gear 5 to hold back speed on hills a bit. Click *engine screams*

Doesn't seem to change shift patterns to me at all.


----------



## crunch21 (Jul 16, 2018)

At just over 3k miles there is NO difference in L6 vs D other than D having the auto start stop feature.

The first 2k miles, more noticeable before 1500 miles, my transmission was all over the place, and i was sort of scared i had invested in a car that shifts like total ass. At about 1500 miles the thing calmed down a bit, and at 3k its shifting rather nicely aside from a few personal complaints...mostly related to downshifting as im coming to a stop which i feel is unnecessary wear and leads to unsmooth approaches to stop lights, it will do this in either D or L6

Think of the L setting as a "top gear cap" where you tell the transmission "i dont want you going into any higher of a gear than X" which could be handy in hills avoiding top gear, or L5 seems to have good suburban/city performance for a small tax on MPG

Otherwise L6 and D are the same theoretically, its just saying to the transmission "dont use any gear above gear 6" which is the same as D since you only have 6 gears. Ive gotten so use to the shift to L then 6 fast clicks its like second nature, occasionally i go into D for a series of long red lights to save gas. Recent "engineering explained" youtube video on the math behind the start/stop puts the beneficial gas savings occurring after 7 seconds of off, which is the time off required to save more gas than restarting would consume.

realistically the perfect set up would be just an off button on my steering. Took me two car offs during parking to never use D as the standard again, but i still want the car off during long stops. Shitty they were so close to getting it right. Aside from rough restarts when A/C is on the system works great when IM IN CONTROL.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

When the roads are covered in snow I would start other cars out in 2 to prevent tire spin.
But it seems that yes it won't go higher than second gear but will it still start out in first gear? Then it will not be of any help at all getting the car moving. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'd rather have the car start off in easy gear then struggle in a higher gear. 

With todays cars having traction control. I have yet to spin. 

As long as that traction control functions. One can't go wrong. For the most part. 

Unfortunately. It don't take much to break it. Specially with people not knowing how to treat it with love.


----------



## crunch21 (Jul 16, 2018)

alanl11 said:


> When the roads are covered in snow I would start other cars out in 2 to prevent tire spin.
> But it seems that yes it won't go higher than second gear but will it still start out in first gear? Then it will not be of any help at all getting the car moving.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


You have it right, L2 will start in 1 then go to 2 then rev rather than shift.


----------



## Cruzen2017 (Sep 8, 2019)

cnunnink said:


> Hello all, I have a 2018 Chevy Cruze LS automatic trans. Hopefully someone can shed some light on what the point of the L mode is on the shifter. The OM says it is Low, but the way they diatribe it isn't low as in high/low gear. It seems more like a manual mode. When I put it in L and select the 6th gear i seems to drive like normal. What i am wondering is if it changes the shifting patterns when in L6 or does it shift and drive like it is in drive except that the auto start stop is turned off?
> 
> Thanks for help


In essence, it is a Manual mode, but in button form, I'd use it but I'd push the button and let off the gas when doing, that's just me to be on the safe side. Got this from onstar app owners Manuel for my 2017 Cruze.
View attachment 283551



cnunnink said:


> Hello all, I have a 2018 Chevy Cruze LS automatic trans. Hopefully someone can shed some light on what the point of the L mode is on the shifter. The OM says it is Low, but the way they diatribe it isn't low as in high/low gear. It seems more like a manual mode. When I put it in L and select the 6th gear i seems to drive like normal. What i am wondering is if it changes the shifting patterns when in L6 or does it shift and drive like it is in drive except that the auto start stop is turned off?
> 
> Thanks for help


Its essentially a Manuel mode, used mainly for down hill decent to slow the vehicle down using transmission braking, so that you dont heat up the breaks. I would use for daily driving and let off the gas while shifting, just to be safe.
View attachment 283551














View attachment 283551







m.p
View attachment 283551









cnunnink said:


> Hello all, I have a 2018 Chevy Cruze LS automatic trans. Hopefully someone can shed some light on what the point of the L mode is on the shifter. The OM says it is Low, but the way they diatribe it isn't low as in high/low gear. It seems more like a manual mode. When I put it in L and select the 6th gear i seems to drive like normal. What i am wondering is if it changes the shifting patterns when in L6 or does it shift and drive like it is in drive except that the auto start stop is turned off?
> 
> Thanks for help


Oil


crunch21 said:


> You have it right, L2 will start in 1 then go to 2 then rev rather than shift.





cnunnink said:


> Hello all, I have a 2018 Chevy Cruze LS automatic trans. Hopefully someone can shed some light on what the point of the L mode is on the shifter. The OM says it is Low, but the way they diatribe it isn't low as in high/low gear. It seems more like a manual mode. When I put it in L and select the 6th gear i seems to drive like normal. What i am wondering is if it changes the shifting patterns when in L6 or does it shift and drive like it is in drive except that the auto start stop is turned off?
> 
> Thanks for help





cnunnink said:


> Hello all, I have a 2018 Chevy Cruze LS automatic trans. Hopefully someone can shed some light on what the point of the L mode is on the shifter. The OM says it is Low, but the way they diatribe it isn't low as in high/low gear. It seems more like a manual mode. When I put it in L and select the 6th gear i seems to drive like normal. What i am wondering is if it changes the shifting patterns when in L6 or does it shift and drive like it is in drive except that the auto start stop is turned off?
> 
> Thanks for help


----------



## Cruzen2017 (Sep 8, 2019)

It is essentially a Manuel mode, with the main use as to help slow down the vehicle while hill descending using transmission Braking. That way your brakes dont heat up and not work.


















cnunnink said:


> Hello all, I have a 2018 Chevy Cruze LS automatic trans. Hopefully someone can shed some light on what the point of the L mode is on the shifter. The OM says it is Low, but the way they diatribe it isn't low as in high/low gear. It seems more like a manual mode. When I put it in L and select the 6th gear i seems to drive like normal. What i am wondering is if it changes the shifting patterns when in L6 or does it shift and drive like it is in drive except that the auto start stop is turned off?
> 
> Thanks for help





cnunnink said:


> Hello all, I have a 2018 Chevy Cruze LS automatic trans. Hopefully someone can shed some light on what the point of the L mode is on the shifter. The OM says it is Low, but the way they diatribe it isn't low as in high/low gear. It seems more like a manual mode. When I put it in L and select the 6th gear i seems to drive like normal. What i am wondering is if it changes the shifting patterns when in L6 or does it shift and drive like it is in drive except that the auto start stop is turned off?
> 
> Thanks for help


----------

